# Severe gas, bloating, loud intestinal gurgling..... and college :(



## emorales2010

Hello everyone, my name is Emanuel and I am new to this site and I hope people can relate to my situation because my life has been an absolute nightmare... For about the last three months I have had severe gastrointestinal distress and anxiety. It all happened when I was at nursing school orientation when out of nowhere my stomach/intestines decided to have a band concert (yes, that's what it sounded like). Everyone looked at me and started laughing; it was easily the most embarrassing moment of my life...

Ever since then, going to class has been an absolute nightmare because of all the ridiculous sounds my stomach has been making. I missed many important lectures and have made many, many excuses for not attending social events or class meetings because of this problem. The anxiety and related related to having to go to a very quiet classroom has gotten so out of control to the point where I am actually having panic attacks.

I have visited my doctor many times and he thinks it is "all in my head" (even after explaining in great detail of all my problems), so he referred me to a psychiatrist. They gave me antidepressants... really? How is that going to help? My doctor didn't even try to rule out any other conditions, but no, he decided that it's all in my head.

Classes start a week from today and I am already panicking. Please, can someone help me? I can't take it anymore...


----------



## amf22

You should try and keep calm about college, maybe have a chat with lecturers and explain you have stomach problems, sit nearer the door etc. your college should be able to accommodate your needs or atleast understand you have a medical problem! I've found the anxiety side of things make it worse, just try and keep calm because everyone has had a bad stomach or a tummy rumble at one point. If your doctor isn't helping why not start with over the counter medication or a different diet? I recently tried buscopan from boots pharmacist and found it helped me also spasmol (from my gp) helps with the growls and spasms. I hope this helps even a little bit, just remember your not alone with the problem there may well be another person in that room with a similar or other medical problem who feels the same.


----------



## kmc2002chun

Emanuel, same here for me from Hong Kong. I am 23 and I also get this kind of leakage of gas every day,and I would say, everywhere where it is crowded or when I am too tired from the day. I have this kind of problems that embarrass myself very very much at university too..sometimes I feel like I am a bit socially withdrawn because of this...sigh....


----------



## daneekaj

Hey, Emmanuel! I'm Daneeka.

I'm actually in nursing school too!! I love it, but I'm sure we both know it's pretty intense and stressful. :/ I was taking an in class essay exam and I had the gurgles like CRAZY. I just pretended they were coming from someone else.

I also struggle with anxiety and I have had panic attacks occasionally at school, especially when my health affects my grades. I have had docs tell me that it's "all in my head" and I struggle with thinking that it's all in my head as well. But it's not, because your tummy hurts and is making strange noises. Sure, your anxiety MAY cause your stomach to flip out, but it's not all in your head. Thankfully, you aren't hearing voices. Yet. 

I was on an antidepressant for a while, and it actually helped. It takes the constant slight nagging anxiety feeling out of the equation, and that keeps my tummy more quiet in times of stress. Don't feel bad for trying a psych drug if it helps with your symptoms. Anxiety can cause a lot of physical pain and problems that have to be considered.

And don't excuse school and social activities because of your stomach. Try not to. That's only gonna make your mood worse. Make school such a priority, that you care less about your tummy noises. Laugh it off. Make a joke about it. Your friends will understand. And DON'T PANIC. Take one day, one hour, one minute at a time. One thing at a time, Emmanuel. If you get overwhelmed, write out to do lists and when you're going to accomplish all those nagging feelings in your brain. Then let it go because you're focusing on the now. Try to relax!! You can do it!

I've got one year left of nursing school, and although I'm a little nervous, I've gotten so much better. Hang in there!!!!


----------



## emorales2010

Hey everyone, thank you for your encouraging and helpful words! It really means a lot to know that I am not alone in this situation. I have been taking the meds for about a week and, to my surprise, they have actually helped. I look forward to this upcoming term in nursing school! Again, thanks for your comments


----------



## vanessa6801

Emanuel,

Sorry about what you're going through 

I've been through the same thing.... My IBS symptoms came out of nowhere 2 years ago. To make things worse, when I first got my symptoms, I was seeing a guy and was trying very hard to impress him. I was not able to hide my symptoms--- and the fact that I was trying to suppress my symptoms became more of a joke for him than the fact that I had those symptoms. So, pretty embarassing huh?

since I've had IBS, I've had to change schools because I didn;t want my friends to find out. For the past 2 years in classrooms I've focussed on nothing but my stomach. Today was my last day of class, so unless i choose to go to university I will never have to step foot into a classroom again.  

The suggestions I can give to you are:

1. peppermint tea - it has a mildly soothing effect on the stomach. Not a significant effect though. But over the counter meds and supplements generally don't work either, so no need to waste money on products like metamucil, probiotics, antacids etc. You may want to give Gas X (Beano) a try- it didnt work for me though.

2. Do you know whether or not you've taken antibiotics in the past few weeks? The reason I ask is because your symptoms sound very similar to mine and I'd be happy to tell you about what worked for me and improved my symptoms.

Don't listen to that doctor who said it was all in your head. he's a f**king idiot. Hahah what more can I say.

It sounds like you're looking for a quick way to get rid of your symptoms so you don;t have to suffer all the embarrassment in public, but sadly there aren't any over the counter meds that target stomach noises or reduce flatulence.

Antidepressants are also used to treat anxiety so if it works for you, you may become less anxious and prone to panic attacks. Antidepressants are actually used to treat IBS as well, though I won't go into that (google 'IBS antidepressants').

Good luck


----------



## HaruHaru

When I was reading your posts, it felt like i was reading my own thoughts and experiences 

Just a little reminder (don't want to sound discouraging) : if there comes a time, when the medications won't work the magic anymore, or if you'll feel like the soothing effect is wearing off - don't freak out, maybe try some other similar pills and really really try to observe how your body and intestines respond.

From my own experience, the simptoms and effects changed very much in these 3 years, there were times when you have your up's and down's and you don't really know why.

If, like for many of us, the morning is the hardest and most painful part of the day - then try different types of breakfast or drinks, and write down how you felt after ...
As it was suggested before - try sitting next to the window, door, maybe sit one seat away from others, or just make noise with your paper or bag when you feel like it is too calm and quite in the class... usually works for me. I am this crazy that i even bring a pack of tissues or some snack and then make noise with this, because i really go nuts if i have to sit in an enclosed, small place with other people where there is absolute silence.

Please don't give up on yourself, listen to your body and how it responds to different treats, and DO NOT listen to those idiot's, telling you that it is only in your head!

There's a '' funny '' thing that happened to me: I paid around 50€ for pills and session for homeopathy - and at the end of the session, the homeopath collected all her notes, closed the book, and then told me - to simply GET OVER it!!  never felt angrier than that day!

Just really really don't give up, if you feel like you can't go any further, give yourself a break ... and then try again  fighting!


----------



## chloeb65

This is almost exactly what happened to me.

I was off school for a year and a half with a serious illness and when I finally got back all I wanted to do was fit back in as I had done before. But I noticed that I was getting a really uncomfortable stomach and most embarrassingly of all really loud stomach noises. I go to a school where there are really small classes and they're mainly very quiet and even silent. I was mortified when my stomach started growling and for days after I was too scared to go to school in case it would happen again. My mum tried to tell me it was just anxiety causing it but I started getting it at home when I wasn't even thinking about school and when I was just out by myself or with my friends.

After going back to school and it happening again on multiple occasions, I finally convinced my mum to take me to the doctor to talk about it. Immediately I got the IBS diagnosis and she gave me buscopan tablets which didn't help in the slightest and my anxiety about getting the stomach noises grew even worse - causing the stomach noises to get worse!

I changed my diet considerably - eating less dairy in the morning and eating smaller amounts regularly. This helped but I still got the noises and uncomfortableness a little bit. Finally the doctor gave me colpermin peppermint capsules and deflatine tablets. It's been two weeks now and although I get the occasional growl - probably caused by hunger to be fair - my stomach has been silent! Although I agree that IBS is definitely part psychological, it is a thing that can easily be treated with the right concoction of tablets.

I strongly suggest trying the peppermint capsules as they just work to calm your stomach and the deflatine eliminate any gas which causes the stomach growls in the first place. Hope this helped!


----------



## Julie.

Hello, everyone. Oh my God, I'm not the only one feeling worse in the morning. Seems like when you inspire in the morning breeze (used to be nice...), the air goes right to your stomach!! And it's gets worse in Winter! And there are other people having huge problems with being in silent (and tiny!) rooms. It's like in one minute I'm fine, and then I enter a room with people and nobody talks, or talks in lower voices, and I start feeling dizzy and my bowel and stomach start making noises. And everybody can hear them, because it's so loud! What's scarier is that sometimes is hard to keep the gas inside...  And when I try going to the bathroom, it won't come out. It's really stupid.

I suggest what others suggested you: seat next to the door, or away from your colleagues, or next to a window. Try very hard to relax. I started not eating almost anything during classes time. It helped a little, since there was nothing to digest, and all the noises were coming from the stomach because of the hunger. Hunger noises are less intense and laughable than gas ones...

I don't know what more to say. I was reading your text and was feeling your pain. I remember the time at college, and it was like your discription. I kept thinking how bad I wanted to be like other people who are fine everytime, can eat anything, anywhere, anytime, go to classes and still are fine to go out in the night with classmates and friends. Horrible. There are harder things in life, but IBS isn't easy to bear at all!!


----------



## Elly_Jelly

Hi Emanuel

I'm very sorry that you feel that way 

I'm here to give you ''maybe'' some advice. I finished school in June (finally after 5 horrible years) and all I can tell you is that I understand what you go through everyday, it's a very hard thing to go through and a lot of people don't understand. TELL YOUR CLASSMATES AND TEACHERS ABOUT YOUR CONDITION you must tell them!!!!

Be careless about what they think, take care of yourself and start ignoring people that don't want to understand.

If you have to excuse yourself from class JUST DO IT.

During class meetings or events if I felt like i was going to have a panic attack I just stood up and left the room I didn't care about what everyone else thought. All my classmates and my teachers knew that IBS was not a joke and they all remember the look on my face when i had a panic attack









guess what no one in my class ever judged me, they kind of accepted the fact that sometimes I could be a bit "disturbing"

This is how I managed school ( of course my IBS is triggered from stress and the days I was calm I could control myself better) the only thing i have not managed to overcome yet is panic attacks on public transport (not a very good thing for a flight attendant wannabe) but you know what DON'T LET IBS RULE YOUR LIFE... EVER!

Take care

Elly


----------



## Rugger777

I have this exact same thing happen to me all the time and I'm a junior in college. I'm currently taking 5 classes, 3 of which take place during a 3 hour sitting. It's extremely difficult for me if it's in a quiet space and I too feel like I'm getting a sort of panic attack. The only way I can sit for 3 hours if there are loud fans in the class so that no one can really hear my stomach because then it puts me at ease. Other than that I haven't really found a way to control it but I'm trying to stay hopeful! It also sucks because it's hard to date when every time we get into a situation that may be in a more quiet space my anxiety starts to kick in an my stomach will go nuts, especially if we had just eaten or snacked or something. I feel like it really affects the relationships I've made and will make with people.


----------



## Ejscarpa

Hi Emannuel, I'm writing this from my mobile so please excite any glaring grammatical and typographical errors! Despite seeing a renowned GI who has truly saved my life--perhaps a bit ballistic but anyone who suffers from IBS/IBD can surely relate upon finally receiving remission or a treatment that "works"--I have yet to receive a diagnosis. This is probably bdcause my symptoms toe the line of IBS-D and UC, and a colonoscopy was utterly intriguing--never a word you want to hear your GI mutter. Alas enough about me and let me see if I can help at all. My intestines and bowel sounds were very similar to yours. And my doc took OFF her stethoscope because she didn't need it to hear them. Aside from a litany of symptoms including extreme pain bloaying and urgency upon the onset of these sounds I also had what I referred to as a "swishy" stomach, where is press on my lower abdomen and it sounded much like the sound of a heartbeat with the blood rushing in and out of the chambers--I.e. It sounded like fkuid was rushing back and forth under pressure. She immediately said it was SIBO and she was right. Small i teatime bacterial overgrowth. Also said that this swishing sound is almost always an indicator if SIBO. If your bowel sounds are accompanied by urgency, diarrhea, smells stools steatorrhea etc,
If look into a hydrogen breath test. A simple procedure that can be performed on a single morn ing in about an hour and a half. You drink a sugary substance and if bacteria are present in your gut, they release hydrogen through metabolism of the substance. If you test positive your doc can prescribe prescriptions like a probiotic (I was given Risaquad by rising pharm and I swear by it and take it religiously even two years later) as well as/or diflucan, nyststin and neomycin. These should help s lot if it is indeed SIBO


----------



## mk_ruah

Emanuel,

It is NOT all in your head but that can play into it. Your nerves in your digestive tracks and your brain have a few things in common, so it might not be the only reason, but anxiety can be a factor. Do what you can to get on an exercise/meditation routine to help manage anxiety and find a doctor who knows integrated medicine.

Hang in there!


----------



## 23christina

Hi
I need help too
Im 23 
I have a lot of gurgling in my stomach. I took two imodiums last week and it first constopated me and then made me loose i took pepto too.
Now im havibg gurgling and light pains from using the bathroom so much 
Any natural things to help?


----------



## 23christina

yes! mostly stress related.

like basically when i wake up and after i eat i hear my stomach making noises and idk what to do . whats good for that??


----------



## 23christina

the thing is i dont really know what i am stressed about i guess its just a lot of stressful things and its prob just things that i know i have to do or whatever.

so it makes mystomach crazy


----------



## SpasticColonLou24

I have major stomach problems. I have to go to the bathroom every 5 minutes. I have a gas problems. I go 20 or more times a day. Imodium reduced my bathroom visits ,pain and gas. So maybe it'll help you. Aleive or Advil may help to.


----------



## yendi26

Hey Emanuel I know what your going through and it kind of makes me feel better that I am not alone. I started my third year of college and because of my ibs I am so far behind and I feel like I am never going to graduate. I keep failing classes because I have so many panic attacks in class because of my stomach making noises that I barely go to class anymore. I am at the point where I am thinking about getting my degree online because I cant take being in quiet places. Its even worse that my classrooms are really small and some of the classrooms in my school have no windows, so I sit there practically having a heart attack. I have gotten out in the middle of class so many times and its embarrassing because the people in my class look at me weird. I just don't know what to do anymore and I do not want to give up my education because of this. This is ruining my life.


----------



## dlqc

kmc2002chun said:


> Emanuel, same here for me from Hong Kong. I am 23 and I also get this kind of leakage of gas every day,and I would say, everywhere where it is crowded or when I am too tired from the day. I have this kind of problems that embarrass myself very very much at university too..sometimes I feel like I am a bit socially withdrawn because of this...sigh....


have u seen a specialist? or have you tried to do some special muscle exercises to strengthen your pelvic floor muscle?


----------



## turtle16

I can relate to what you are going through. Getting through classes each day feels like a full time job in itself. Its exhausting and then theres no time or energy left for a social life with others at the end of the day. I moved into a new apartment that is basically like a dorm building and it sucks, because then I have to worry about my stomach noises in my own apartment as the walls are paper thin. My neighbors all make fun of me. You are not alone.


----------



## Stellalt

Hello Emanuel! I am Stella, twenty years old, and on my fourth semester of uni, so I can totally relate to you. I've had IBS since I was 13. Unfortunately there is only so much doctors can do. IBS is directly linked to anxiety, and even medication has it's limits when it comes to relieving it. The ''it is all in your head'' has become their catchphrase because there really is not much they can do to help. It is a cycle that repeats itself. You get stressed about something, then you get an IBS attack. Then you are fine, but you get stressed by the idea of having an attack. The stress triggers an IBS attack, or even a panic attack. You need to break that cycle. It is possible, but you need to be super determined in order to succeed. I managed to do that on my first semester, (but then I stupidly threw away all my progress). It has to do with your diet. That's where I messed up, for a week straight I broke my diet and ate fast food. You have to be spartan about it. This is the foundation that you build everything on. If you have a solid foundation then you can tackle the rest of the issues one by one. Eating out or ordering is out of the question, you have to prepare meals yourself. This way you control what goes inside your body and the way it is cooked. Give it two weeks and you will see that the bloating and gas stops being excessive, and the gurgling becomes less noticeable. This way you will gain more confidence and become less anxious about your IBS, and as a result your symptoms will become less severe. Of course you are going to have flare -ups, but less often and much less severe. I am not sure If what worked for me is also going to work for you, but I will share what I ate during that period in hopes that it helps even a little.

Breakfast: a bowl of greek yogurt (not sweetened), it helps with digestion because of the live cultures it contains, and a cup of roibos/herbal/chamomile tea (loose leaf tea is way better)

Snacks: cranberries, almonds, tangerines ( 1 or two) , banana, glutten free crackers, water or herbal tea

Lunch: a small salad, (grated carrot with olive oil and salt, tomato salad or green salad), roast chicken breast, beef steak, fish ( definitely not fried), lactose free milk

Snacks: same as above

Dinner: baked potatoes, smoothie ( a few berries of your choice, banana, yogurt and rice milk)

Fried food, foods containing lots of fat, are the worst. Also, beer and generally alcohol is best to be eliminated from your diet. They caused bloating almost every single time I consumed them.

I am not suggesting you should go on a lactose and glutten free diet, but it definitely helps bcs you put less strain on your digestive tract. Also, I am not suggesting you should go on a diet, you can eat as much as you want during the day, just make sure not to overeat, and that your breakfast and dinner remain light. It would probably help to consult with a dietitian that has worked with people suffering from IBS. And exercise does help. Around 30-45 minutes of jogging per day are ideal.

I hope I helped even a little. I am in the process of returning to my ''spartan'' ways, so you are not alone! Stay strong. And think that no matter how embarassing it might get, it's not like you commited a crime. You do not hurt or cause damage to anyone. In fact the only one who can get hurt, mainly emotionally, by this is you. If a stomach gurgle or gas and bloating is enough to guarantee your life's quality going down the drain, then we have severe issues as a race.


----------



## helpme!

turtle16 said:


> I can relate to what you are going through. Getting through classes each day feels like a full time job in itself. Its exhausting and then theres no time or energy left for a social life with others at the end of the day. I moved into a new apartment that is basically like a dorm building and it sucks, because then I have to worry about my stomach noises in my own apartment as the walls are paper thin. My neighbors all make fun of me. You are not alone.


I'm the same. I started getting the same symptoms when I first started school a couple of weeks in and my apartment has paper thin wall walls. ALL of my neighbors and suitemates have been making fun of me day and night because these sounds have been going on 24/7. They watch and listen to everything I do and make fun of me, ridicule me, and I think they've been filming/taking photos of me and passing it around because random people on the street know about it and they will point at me, ridicule and laugh at me. I've been taking something for the acid problems I have and its helped some of this but I still get it. I just woke up at 3 in the morning and it was acting up. Later I woke up to my neighbors and suitemates (some f them are friends) laughing Iabout it. I am constantly humiliated by it and don't know how to fix this. People think I just have to eat but these sounds occurs whether I eat or not.


----------

